# [SOLVED] USB 760 modem - No device node ttyUSB0

## roytheman

Hello forum,

I am using the Verizon USB 760 modem in Mint 9 and Fedora 14 with usb_modeswitch 1.1.4 and everything works fine. 

But when I try the same thing in Gentoo, I have problems (2.6.36-gentoo-r8 kernel and am using genkernel). When I plug the modem in, the Window's storage device appears on the desktop but the device nodes (ttyUSB0, ttyUSB1, ttyUSB2) do not appear. The modem does "flip" over to a modem state instead of a storage device state according to lsusb, so the usb_modeswitch is at least "flipping" it over. When I eject the Windows storage device with "eject /dev/sr1", the Windows storage device goes away but the device nodes still do not appear. I have the "extras" use flag enabled in udev also.

How can I get the device nodes to appear? How can I get the Window's storage device to not appear when I plug the modem it? It does not appear in Mint 9 and Fedora 14.

I will appreciate any input.

Regards,

RoyLast edited by roytheman on Tue Apr 19, 2011 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roytheman,

Maybe this thread helps

----------

## roytheman

Hello again forum,

I took a look at that thread and I have cdc acm support enabled in the kernel. I could not find cdc-ether or usbnet or cdc-acm in the kernel but I could modrobe them so they must be turned on in the kernel. The only thing I could not modprobe was cdc-wdm. After I inserted these three modules, the problem still persisted, no ttyUSB0.

Below is when I use the modswitch command. Notice the warning at the end. 

roylocalhost roy # usb_modeswitch -v 0x1410 -p 0x6000

Looking for default devices ...

 Found devices in default mode or class (1)

Accessing device 011 on bus 006 ...

Using endpoints 0x02 (out) and 0x82 (in)

Using endpoints 0x02 (out) and 0x82 (in)

Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry

USB description data (for identification)

-------------------------

Manufacturer: Novatel Wireless Inc.

     Product: 

  Serial No.: 091162677781000

-------------------------

Warning: no switching method given.

-> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.

Help appreciated,

Roy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roytheman,

Did the device switch?

Post /proc/bus/usb/devices before you run usb_modeswitch and again afterwards.

Be sure the device is in its default state before you start.

If you 

```
emerge usbview
```

you can use it to see how your devices are behaving.

Thats how I will look at your /proc/bus/usb/devices files when you post them

----------

## roytheman

Hello NeddySeagoon,

I had success part of the way. I now have the device nodes (ttyUSB0, ttyUSB1, ttyUSB2, ttyUSB3) by turning on these four things in my genkernel. I can now get online but the Window's software icon still appears.

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

When I activated CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION, wwan was automatically actvated and pulled in.

Below is the device file you asked for before I ran the command usb_modeswitch but I already had the modem plugged in and was already online. The Window's software icon showed up on my desktop and in Nautilus. I am only assuming the modem started in its default state. I just plugged in and it automatically got online by itself since I already have NetworkManager setup for it. I do not need to use the usb_modeswitch command in a terminal window to "flip" the modem. I was under the impression that when the modem is plugged it, the modeswitch package would automatically take care of all of that for me.

```

T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1410 ProdID=6000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=Novatel Wireless Inc.

S:  Product=Novatel Wireless CDMA 

S:  SerialNumber=091162677781000

C:* #Ifs= 6 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=128ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=89(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=09(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=8a(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=0a(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 4 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 5 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=08(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0bda ProdID=0158 Rev=58.88

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=USB2.0-CRW

S:  SerialNumber=20071114173400000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

Here is the device list after I ran the command:

```

T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1410 ProdID=6000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=Novatel Wireless Inc.

S:  Product=Novatel Wireless CDMA 

S:  SerialNumber=091162677781000

C:* #Ifs= 6 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  16 Ivl=128ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=89(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=09(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=usbserial_generic

E:  Ad=8a(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=0a(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 4 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:* If#= 5 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=08(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1a.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0bda ProdID=0158 Rev=58.88

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=USB2.0-CRW

S:  SerialNumber=20071114173400000

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

Is there any way to stop the Window's software icon from showing up when I plug the modem in? Everything else works fine now.

You are a big help and thank you for your help so far,

Roy

----------

## roytheman

Hello again forum,

I found a workaround for preventing the Window's software icon from appearing on the desktop and in Nautilus when the modem is plugged in.

I appended the following line to every entry that had Novatel Mass Storage in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules:

RUN+="/usr/bin/eject %k"

Each entire line should now look like this:

# Mass_Storage (pci-0000:00:1d.0-usb-0:1:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="Novatel_Mass_Storage_091162677780000-0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom1", ENV{GENERATED}="1",RUN+="/usr/bin/eject %k"

Like I said, this is a workaround but I would still like to know how to fix the mounting problem the "correct" way. In Mint 9 and Fedora 14 I do not need to append this to those lines.

All the best,

Roy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

roytheman,

Try running usb_modeswitch when your device is detected.

As it triggers auto mounting, the default mode is some sort of storage device.

----------

## roytheman

Hello NettySeagoon,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try running usb_modeswitch when your device is detected.
> 
> As it triggers auto mounting, the default mode is some sort of storage device.
> ...

 

I'm not sure what you mean. When I run usb_modeswitch when the device is detected, I get the same results as that as what I gave on my second post in this thread. Do I even have to run the command since the program already automatically detects and "flips" my modem state from storage to modem? That is not my problem. My problem is small, how to get the storage icon from appearing on my desktop when I plug the modem in without having to add that line I showed in my last post.

Best regards,

Roy

----------

